# Musty Smell



## stapletong (Jun 17, 2010)

woke up today and my plant is smelling musty. its in the last 3-4 weeks so flushing with just water
it also got bad nute burn


----------



## stapletong (Jun 17, 2010)

does anyone know what i should do or is this normal


----------

